

Facebook Testing HTML5 Video for iPad?  Debate in blogosphere... - FluidDjango
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_testing_html5_video_for_ipad_apparently_not.php

======
ToVaRich
Well, the RRW take is that:

"what appears to be going on is that Facebook.com is detecting that you've
arrived to the website via the Safari web browser on the iPad"

and that

"Facebook is linking out to the actual video, transcoded to MP4"

Browser detection isn't much news.

